# Weekly Competition 2021-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U' R U' R U' R2 F U2 F
*2. *R F' U' F U2 F U' F U2 R U'
*3. *R U' R2 U' F' R2 U' F' R' U F
*4. *R' U2 R U R' U2 F U' F' U2 F2
*5. *U2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B R2 D2 F U2 B R2 D2 F L2 R' U L2 B' D2 R U' L2 D
*2. *R B U2 L2 D2 U B2 D L2 R2 B' U B' F D B2 D2 B L'
*3. *F R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L R' D2 F' L' R2 F2 L' D' B
*4. *F' L2 U F U2 D B' L' U2 B' R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2
*5. *D2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 D F L U' B' D2 B' F2 L2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 R' U' B' L D L F2 R' F' U2 D' L Uw2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 B U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R Uw L' B2 L2 Uw' Rw Fw' L Fw2 B2 Uw' R2 U'
*2. *L' B2 U2 L B R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F Rw2 R Fw2 Rw2 F' R Uw2 L' B2 Uw L2 R' Uw D2 R2 Fw Rw U Fw' F D
*3. *B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U F2 R U2 R2 L2 F D' L' U' Fw2 L' U' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L U' L2 B2 Fw U' F Uw2 L' R Rw Uw' L' R2 F' Uw2
*4. *U B U2 F2 L R2 B' D L2 F D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 Fw2 D Fw2 B2 R' Fw2 R U2 R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B U2 Fw2 Rw Uw F R' Fw2 Rw R' F
*5. *B D2 L' F B' R' B R2 D' B R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 F2 L D Fw2 R F2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' L' B L' Uw' B' U2 Rw F' Uw' F' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Rw Fw B' F2 Lw2 B Rw' Dw' L2 B2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw' Rw Fw' R2 B' Dw Fw B' F2 R2 Dw2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw Fw' Dw B2 F2 L2 Lw2 Dw D Fw' F' Dw' Uw Rw' Lw B2 L' D L2 Rw D U2 B' Dw2 B2 L' Bw2 L2 D U Dw
*2. *Uw D' F Uw2 R2 Dw F' R B F Lw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw U2 Bw' B' U' Lw2 F Uw Bw' Rw F Bw' U Rw' U2 R2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw2 Bw Dw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Bw Rw' B2 Uw' Dw2 R L U2 Dw R2 Bw' Uw2 L Rw2 U Rw'
*3. *Lw' Fw Dw B Dw2 Fw F' L2 Rw' Fw2 F R' Lw' Rw Uw' F Fw' Dw B L' B Rw' B' L2 Uw Bw' U' Dw Lw2 R' Rw' Fw2 Rw Lw' L2 D' F2 Uw Bw Rw' Bw2 B2 Lw2 D Lw' Dw2 R' Lw U Dw2 F Bw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 R' Fw2 B' Lw'
*4. *R2 U' Dw2 Fw2 R' B2 L2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D F2 Bw Dw' F2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Uw' B Dw' F' D' Dw U2 Lw' L R' Rw' Uw Dw B Bw' U Fw U R2 Fw B Lw D Lw' Bw2 Dw' R Fw' Dw R D' Dw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 F Lw' Fw' Rw2 B
*5. *L Fw' Dw' Bw2 Uw Rw' Dw' D Fw' Bw' Dw' D' L' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' B Lw2 Fw U' Lw R U2 Uw' R2 L D Lw2 B2 U' Uw D' Fw2 L B' Fw Dw' L2 Fw' U' D2 F' Fw Lw' Uw' Fw' Uw F' Dw' Fw' U F' Lw F L D Lw R L

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw2 3Fw' Rw' R Lw 3Uw R2 U R Bw' B Dw2 Bw U2 3Uw 3Fw U' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' Dw D Lw' Rw R L D Rw' D L Dw2 L2 Rw Lw D2 Fw2 R' L' Bw2 Lw D 3Rw2 Bw R B2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw F Lw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 R' Lw2 Uw' Fw Uw' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw' U2 R Fw' Dw2 U' Rw Bw' Uw' Fw Bw' Dw2 Uw' B' Uw Fw' L' U'
*2. *3Fw2 D' U Lw2 R2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 Lw2 L' 3Fw' L' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Dw D' 3Rw' B' F Uw' Rw2 R D Lw2 L Dw' R' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' Rw D' 3Fw' R' Fw 3Fw' L' 3Rw Bw2 Uw' D2 L' B2 3Uw2 Fw U 3Uw' Rw D Lw D U2 L' B' Fw2 3Uw R2 Lw Fw2 F2 B2 Uw' 3Rw Bw 3Fw2 Fw Lw' D R Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 B Fw2 3Uw' Lw
*3. *Dw' U 3Uw 3Rw' F' D2 L 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw F R' F' Bw B2 3Rw2 Fw' B2 R2 L2 3Fw2 Dw' R F' 3Uw L 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw Rw' Fw2 3Uw' R' L2 B2 3Uw' Dw2 F2 Dw2 F 3Fw D2 B2 3Rw' Dw2 D2 Rw Dw 3Uw2 Fw' Rw 3Fw2 L2 F2 D R2 F Bw2 Lw' Uw D Bw Lw' 3Uw Rw 3Rw Uw Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw F' Uw' Lw2 Dw Lw' Uw Lw' Fw2 3Fw'
*4. *Lw U2 3Uw' Lw 3Fw Rw D2 Rw B2 R' F2 R' U 3Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw' Dw L F U' Lw2 L Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R' Fw' Lw 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U 3Uw' Uw2 F' Fw2 Dw U' B2 3Fw' Fw2 Dw' B Bw F' Uw' D2 Dw' Lw Fw' Bw 3Uw Lw Rw' B L R' U2 Bw B' Dw' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw2 D U Fw Lw' 3Rw2 Dw Rw2 L' R2 3Fw' B2 D2
*5. *Rw' 3Rw F R B L Lw' 3Fw 3Uw F2 D' Rw' B Dw2 3Uw2 U' D' R2 B' R2 F2 B' Fw U B' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 Bw2 F' B Dw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Dw B' Dw Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 R Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 R' B' Dw D' B2 Dw2 Lw Rw' 3Rw2 Fw2 D Uw F' Bw R' U Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw Bw' F Lw' 3Fw' Lw

*7x7x7*
*1. *R 3Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R 3Fw' Lw 3Dw U' Rw2 Dw Bw Rw D' 3Lw R' Bw F2 3Fw L 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Bw' Uw2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 R' 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw2 D2 Lw2 B2 U' D 3Fw' B' F2 Rw' 3Fw' U B2 Lw2 R2 B' Uw L' Fw Uw2 B F2 3Dw 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw Bw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Dw Dw Fw 3Fw' D2 Lw' D' B' 3Fw' Lw Bw B' Lw Dw2 D2 3Lw' D Fw2 F L Uw2 Rw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' F R2 D B' F' Rw2 Bw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Bw'
*2. *Lw U2 B' 3Uw' U2 B' Lw2 Uw L 3Rw Bw' 3Dw' Rw' Fw 3Fw 3Dw Uw 3Rw D' Rw' 3Bw F2 D' 3Fw Fw 3Uw Rw 3Rw Lw 3Bw Uw Dw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Uw2 R' 3Lw2 Rw' F2 Bw2 U Dw Uw' D' 3Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw' Bw2 L 3Bw Rw B2 Lw2 3Bw' Bw' L' 3Dw 3Lw2 L' Dw L' 3Lw2 Lw' Rw' F' B L R' Uw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw' U2 3Lw 3Uw' Uw' Lw' F Uw Rw2 3Lw' B2 Uw' U Rw' R' Lw2 3Fw' Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw B' R' Uw' 3Bw2 U2 Lw2
*3. *D2 Uw2 Bw' 3Rw' B2 Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' D' L' 3Rw' Rw' 3Bw 3Uw U2 F2 R 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw' R2 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' Dw' Lw 3Lw U' Bw U 3Bw' B2 L2 Bw' 3Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw F' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 L2 B2 3Fw' 3Bw' U' Rw' L F' Uw2 U2 3Uw Dw' Fw Bw2 L' 3Bw2 Bw2 F2 3Dw2 B2 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 Lw 3Rw D2 Dw' Fw' Lw F R2 F' U Fw2 Lw2 R2 L2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw Lw L2 3Dw F 3Lw U' 3Lw2 Lw 3Bw2 Rw2
*4. *F 3Rw2 U2 Bw2 U 3Bw' L' B 3Lw' D' F2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw Bw R2 F2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 3Lw2 Dw L2 Lw 3Dw' Fw 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw Rw' Fw 3Dw2 B Fw2 3Lw' L' Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw F2 R' U2 B Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw D' 3Rw' D' 3Lw Rw' 3Rw' Bw F' Dw 3Lw 3Fw2 Lw 3Dw' 3Lw2 F' 3Bw' R2 3Rw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Bw Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' 3Rw' Lw Rw L' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' F B 3Rw2 B' Dw2 L2 3Rw2 Dw2 R 3Bw' R 3Uw Rw
*5. *D 3Dw' 3Lw 3Uw' Bw2 B Rw 3Bw' D Rw 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 L' Uw2 L' 3Lw2 3Dw' Fw2 D2 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Lw 3Rw' F2 3Fw Rw' F2 Lw2 3Rw U F2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw2 B Rw 3Dw D Dw L 3Lw Uw' D2 3Rw2 3Lw2 D2 Bw U Fw2 3Bw Rw2 Fw Lw F B2 U 3Uw' Dw' B Fw2 3Bw' F2 Bw2 R Lw Rw L U' F' 3Lw2 Rw' Lw2 D' 3Uw B2 Bw 3Fw Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' Rw' Dw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw 3Dw D 3Lw2 3Dw' D Bw Rw' Fw2 3Rw' R D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R' U R2 F' U' F R2 U2 R'
*2. *U' R U' R2 F' U' F2 R U R U'
*3. *U' R' U' F' U2 F U F2 R2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' B2 R' B2 R D' F' L2 F L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R F' U Fw Uw'
*2. *U' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L B' L2 U L2 F2 D' R' D Rw' Uw
*3. *R' U B2 L' D2 B2 U B' U2 B' D2 B U2 B' R2 B' L' U L' Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R F D U2 B' U' L2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F U' B' Rw2 B D' Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw' L' F2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw D' Rw Fw' R Fw' B2 z y2
*2. *F2 U' B' R' U R' F D L B2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L F L' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' L2 R' F' L Fw D2 Rw F Uw' Rw2 L' z
*3. *R U' B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D' B R2 D2 B2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 D' L' U' R' Uw2 F2 R D R Fw' D Rw2 F2 U R' Fw U Uw' B Rw Uw D' x2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Uw' Lw' U2 D2 L2 D2 Rw Bw' L2 B2 Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw Dw' D2 Fw2 L Rw2 F2 D' L2 Dw' U2 D' Lw2 L Bw' Dw' Bw2 Lw D' L Fw D Lw U2 B Uw Dw Fw2 D' L' Bw2 F' Lw2 R Fw Rw' Bw Fw' L2 B2 L U' D' Bw2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2
*2. *D' B D' R' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw D' Rw' Uw2 L D' Lw' Dw' D B D2 Uw' B Uw Rw U' Dw Fw' Rw2 Lw' B U' Dw2 Lw' B U' Lw Rw Uw2 R' U B Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw B' Lw D' Lw2 U F' U' L F U' L Fw R' D 3Uw'
*3. *U' Rw Lw2 Bw Dw' B2 U2 Lw B F' U' D2 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw F2 D' Bw U2 Fw Dw Bw' U2 Rw Bw' L2 Uw2 Rw Lw R2 L2 U2 R B2 Uw2 L2 Uw L2 R B F Uw U' L2 Lw R2 F2 L' Fw2 Bw R U Uw2 L2 R' Bw2 Dw U2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw Fw2 D Dw2 3Fw2 F2 Uw Rw' Lw L' Bw' B2 F D' Rw' 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw R' Bw' R' Uw2 U2 3Rw F' Bw B 3Rw2 Dw' L 3Rw' U Bw F2 L Lw2 U' D2 R' 3Fw2 U' Fw Lw' D' Rw U' L 3Rw2 R Dw F Rw2 Fw' R2 F2 Lw 3Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 D Lw2 F Fw D 3Uw' Fw2 D Uw' Dw' Fw' R2 D x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Lw D 3Lw2 Bw' B Fw' Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 B2 D2 L' 3Dw2 F L F2 D' 3Fw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 U Bw Dw' B Dw2 3Uw 3Dw' Fw2 F2 3Bw2 Lw' R2 3Dw' 3Bw F2 R F' R 3Lw2 U2 3Uw F R' L' Uw Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw' Fw' U2 Bw2 R2 3Lw 3Uw' U' Bw' L' 3Uw Bw' Lw2 3Dw' R2 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Lw F2 3Fw' B2 U R F2 Rw' Fw Dw' Rw' 3Lw B2 L Dw2 3Fw2 L' 3Fw Fw' F' 3Rw Uw2 L Uw' Bw2 Fw2 B Dw2 L x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 L B2 R B R2 F L D2 F' L' R2 D' Fw Uw'
*2. *R' U' R2 F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 B U2 R' F' U B R F'
*3. *R' B U2 B D B2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' F L U2 R D' B2 U' Fw Uw'
*4. *D L R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 U' R B' L' D2 L' U F' Uw'
*5. *B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 B' L D L2 R' B2 L' F' L' U2 Fw' Uw
*6. *U R' B U2 D2 L' B' R' U R F2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 B Rw' Uw
*7. *D2 R2 L' F' R2 D2 L2 B U' L' D2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw
*8. *F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L' R B D F L2 R' B' L U2 B2 Rw' Uw
*9. *L B' R F' L2 R' B2 L U2 R B2 D2 F D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' Fw Uw'
*10. *B L B2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F' U F' L B2 L U' R U' Rw Uw'
*11. *D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 B' L' R F D' B' F2 L2 Uw'
*12. *R U' L' D R L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R U2 L2 F' U B D Rw'
*13. *F' U2 B' D2 R F2 D L F2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 F' R U2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *R' U L D2 B' U D2 B R L' B L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B Rw Uw
*15. *U2 B U L B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L' B D2 U' F' L' R' D2 Rw'
*16. *U F' L U D2 R2 D2 L' R U2 L' B2 U R D F L' D' R2 Fw'
*17. *U L' B' D B D2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 R' D' B U L2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *F B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L U F2 L' U F L' R' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *B2 R2 U R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 L R' B' R2 U R2 U2 L2 F Uw
*20. *D' L D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 B D2 F L B L U L' U2 F' D' Fw Uw
*21. *B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D L R' D' R U L D' U' F' R2 Fw' Uw
*22. *B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 L D2 B D2 F U R2 B2 D' F R Uw
*23. *B D' L B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F R' B' D F R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *R B R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R B R2 D' U' L' B F' D2 R' Uw
*25. *L B' D2 R2 D F U D' F R D' L F2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 Fw'
*26. *B2 D' L' B' U2 B R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' U F' L' D L2 D B Rw2 Uw
*27. *D R' F2 R2 L2 D' F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L' D L D Rw2
*28. *B D B L' D R' F2 L' B' R F' U2 D2 R F2 B2 R' B2 U2 Fw Uw2
*29. *F2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 L D2 U F' R B D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B Rw' Uw
*30. *F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 B' R2 F' L F L B2 R2 B2 D' U' L' Fw Uw2
*31. *U' R F2 L D2 L F2 D2 L U L' R' D2 B D2 F2 L' U Rw Uw'
*32. *F' B U2 L' D2 F D' F' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R' L2 U F2 Rw' Uw2
*33. *D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B' U2 B R' F U B F L' Fw
*34. *D' B2 D R L F' U2 D B2 L' B' R2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*35. *U2 B' D F2 U D2 F U D2 F2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 R2 B2 F U Rw
*36. *F' L' F' U' R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 U2 D2 L B' R' Fw' Uw'
*37. *B' R2 L' F' U' D2 F2 B U2 L R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *B' R' U R2 U B R U B U2 B L2 F D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2
*39. *D R U' L2 D2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 F L' R B' F' R U F D2 Rw Uw2
*40. *D2 B R B2 U B R2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 D B2 R2 B2 Rw Uw
*41. *F' B' R2 L' D2 B2 U L F2 R D2 R B2 D2 R' D' F' R B Uw2
*42. *U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 U B2 F U2 L D F2 R' F L' U' Fw' Uw
*43. *R D R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D' R D R2 U2 B2 D2 U'
*44. *R2 U' L2 U2 B F L2 F U2 F' D B2 F' L F U2 F R' B2 Uw
*45. *R U2 F' R D' R L' U' B R2 B2 R2 L' D2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*46. *F' U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 U2 B2 L D2 U' L B U R D F' R2 F2 Rw
*47. *B' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' R B' U R2 D' B2 D' L R2 D Rw2
*48. *L B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D2 R' D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 R' F2 Uw
*49. *R U' R' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L' D' U' L' D2 B U2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *R' D2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B2 R U' L' B D' R' U2 R U2 L Fw Uw2
*51. *L B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' D2 R D' U2 L2 B R F L2 Fw Uw2
*52. *U2 F' R B' L F2 B' R2 D2 B L2 D L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R Uw
*53. *F' U' F D2 L B R2 L' U D2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*54. *B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F L D B R F U2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *L2 F' L B L U' B' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 B Uw
*56. *F U L' U' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 D B L R' D2 B' R2 Fw Uw'
*57. *U F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 L D' L' B2 U' L2 R2 B R Fw'
*58. *D' R D F2 B2 U' F B L2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R' D Rw' Uw'
*59. *F R D R2 F L' D2 F2 L U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 F' D Rw Uw
*60. *L' U2 D2 L2 U F' U F' L' B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 Rw
*61. *D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' F U' B D R' B' R2 D' U Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B D B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R B L D' U2 L U' L' D' Rw Uw2
*63. *L2 F' L' F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 L F2 D L' F' L2 R' F Rw Uw2
*64. *L U B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 L' R' U2 L2 U F D R' D Fw
*65. *F B' U D F2 D' R B2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 F' L D R2 B Rw'
*66. *D2 L B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' U' B' D2 R F2 R' F' L' F2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*67. *L2 D2 R' B2 U2 L F2 L F' U L F D U2 B' L U' R2 F Rw Uw
*68. *B2 R L2 F R F' D L' U B2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 Uw2
*69. *B' L' F' B' U' B' D R' F U' L F2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L
*70. *B2 U2 R F L D' R B R2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 D R2 B' F R2 B F R' U2 F' L U2 F D F
*2. *B2 R' L2 D R' U' F2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B
*3. *R2 U' F' U2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' D
*4. *L' F' U' L' D2 R2 L' U' D R U2 D F2 U' D2 R2 F2 R'
*5. *F2 R2 F' D L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 F U' B2 U' L R U' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F' R' F' L U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 B' U F' D' L' R2 D
*2. *R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 U' L2 F L U2 B F2 R
*3. *F B' D R2 D2 L B U2 L' D2 L U F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' D
*4. *L' F U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 B' R' B' L' U' L' F U R
*5. *R B2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R D L R B L' D' L2 B' L2 B' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 F U2 R D' B L U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L' F'
*2. *R' L' D F2 D' B' U' R' B' R2 D' F R2 F' B D2 B2 R2
*3. *L D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B' R' U F2 D B2 F D2 R' U'
*4. *U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 R F U L2 D R2 F2 D2
*5. *F' L2 B2 R' D2 B R2 L F' D U2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B' L B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 D' L' B R' D F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' F R' B U F D2 U' F' D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L D L' B R B2 R U F' D U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U R' U2 F R U' R' F' U'
*3. *U2 F' D2 B' D R2 U B2 D U2 L2 R F' L B' L2 D' B2 U2
*4. *R B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F' D' F R2 L2 D R B L Fw2 R B' Uw2 R' F' Uw2 B2 R B' U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U2 F' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 L' D2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U2 R U R F U2 F
*3. *D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 R B L' F R B' L2 D R2 D2
*4. *R' U2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 B R2 F' B D' L U B' D2 L2 B D' Fw2 D2 L B' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B R Fw2 U F Uw' Rw2 F Uw F' Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 B' L2
*5. *F' B' Rw2 Fw F2 D' U2 B2 Fw' Lw' Fw Bw' Lw' Uw' Lw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 U Lw' Dw' F Dw R U Rw' D L' Lw' B L' Uw' Dw' Bw R2 Rw' Bw' B2 Rw' Bw Lw F' B2 U' Rw F' B2 Rw2 U R Dw' Uw' L Fw Uw' Lw' Dw' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F U' F U' R2 U R U2 R'
*3. *B L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' R' F D' B2 F2 L R B'
*4. *U B D' F2 U' R U F' U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 L F R2 F D2 F' Uw2 R D2 B Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw' F L2 B D2 Fw Uw R' F' B'
*5. *D' Dw' U' Uw' Rw' Bw Uw L2 F D2 Fw' R2 F Dw' Uw' R' Rw Dw' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 L R' Fw2 L Fw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 B2 D B L' B R L2 F B2 R D F' Uw2 R2 L2 Lw Bw Dw2 R Bw' Lw2 F Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Bw D Rw2 B
*6. *3Fw' Fw2 3Rw' B D Dw B' 3Uw2 F' D2 3Rw' Bw2 U' 3Fw2 D Rw' 3Fw 3Uw' R' Uw' U F Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 R' 3Fw2 F L 3Rw B' U' 3Rw F2 B D2 Fw2 L2 R' D' F2 Uw Rw2 F2 B 3Uw L D2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw2 F Uw 3Uw L B U' B2 D2 3Rw' Rw' Lw' L B Dw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw Bw' 3Fw' D' 3Fw F R2 Fw' D2 3Fw2 L' Dw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F R U R F' R' U' R' U'
*3. *L' B' F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' B L' B' F2 D R D' F' D'
*4. *R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L' B' F' U' B' D L F D' R2 Fw2 L Uw2 D B2 D Rw2 D U R' Fw2 D' L2 Fw R D F2 D' Fw2 U Rw' Fw' B2 Uw2 L2 D' B
*5. *D L Fw Uw2 L B Dw' F' Uw Rw F2 Uw' Fw' Dw' B Dw' U2 R Lw2 Uw R2 B' L2 R2 U Fw Rw Bw U R' U F L' Lw Fw' D2 F Uw2 D Bw R B' Bw2 R Dw D Lw' Bw' F' B R Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw' Lw' F Rw2 D' Uw2
*6. *Lw2 B2 F2 R F2 Bw' 3Uw' Uw Rw' 3Rw2 Lw' U' 3Uw D2 Rw' 3Uw Rw' 3Fw Lw2 F' Rw' 3Uw Uw Lw' B 3Rw R2 Dw' L U 3Fw U' 3Fw Fw 3Uw' Lw R Fw2 3Rw' F D' Bw' L' F2 Rw' U 3Uw L' R' Uw Dw' 3Uw' D' Lw2 Bw 3Rw 3Uw Rw2 3Rw2 Bw2 U2 Lw' U Rw2 U2 B Dw Uw' L R' 3Rw' U 3Rw2 U B U2 D Fw2 3Fw B
*7. *D Uw 3Dw Rw' Fw U' R' 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw' B 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw 3Bw' D' R2 D' 3Uw B Lw2 3Fw 3Dw' Dw2 3Uw B' D2 U2 3Fw' 3Dw Dw2 D' U' Fw' Bw' 3Uw2 F' 3Lw2 L2 3Rw2 3Bw2 L' Uw' Bw2 Lw B Fw Rw2 D 3Uw' Dw Bw2 U' 3Dw2 L' 3Dw2 U F 3Rw' Rw L2 U2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Fw' Rw' 3Dw2 3Uw B' F Rw2 3Lw' Fw2 U2 D' Fw Bw Uw Rw' D 3Uw2 U' Lw L2 3Dw2 F Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR4+ DL4- UL5- U5- R5- D3+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL4+ DL
*2. *UR4- DR4+ DL1- UL6+ U0+ R4- D4- L5- ALL4- y2 U3+ R4+ D5+ L4- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR2- DR3- DL4+ UL0+ U3+ R1- D6+ L5- ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D6+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DR
*4. *UR2+ DR0+ DL6+ UL0+ U4+ R6+ D6+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R3- D5- L3- ALL4+ UR DL
*5. *UR1- DR1+ DL5+ UL0+ U5+ R1+ D6+ L2- ALL3- y2 U3- R2+ D4+ L2+ ALL1+ UR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L U' B L U' B' R L B R u l r b
*2. *U' L' R' U' R' U' L R' L B' L' u' l' r
*3. *B R B' L' U R L B L' U' B u l r' b
*4. *L' B' U' L U R L' R B' R' B' l b
*5. *R' L U R' U L' U B' L' U' B u r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-5,-3)
*2. *(-3,5) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,-5) / (4,-4)
*3. *(-2,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (3,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0)
*4. *(-3,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-3) / (5,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U R' U' B' U L' B' L B
*2. *R U L U R B' L B' R' B' R
*3. *U L R U L' B U' R B' R L
*4. *B U B U B' U B' U' B R' L'
*5. *U L R' B L' U B R' B' L R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 flip R2 F2 U2' BL BR2' U2 L flip U BR U2' BR BL' BR U' L2' R F2 R2' U R' U2 R2' F R2' F' R F
*2. *R flip U R2 F L2' F2 U2' L2' U flip R2 L2 F2 BL L2 BR' BL BR U' F2' R F2' U F2' R U2 R' F' R2 F'
*3. *R2' flip U' R2 F L2' F2' BR R BL flip BL L2 U2' R BR2' BL' U R2' U F' U' F U R U' R F' U2'
*4. *R2 L2 flip U2 R F U BL' L2' F2 U2 flip R2 L U' BL2' BR2 U2 L' BL' R' F R2' U2' R U' R2' F R' F2' U2
*5. *BL2 flip R2' F' U2 R' L2 U L' flip R BL L2' U2' BR2' U2' BR2' BL2' U2' R2 U R' U R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R U' R' U' R' F' U' F U' R2
*3. *R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 D' R2 F U B' U' F' R B L2
*4. *L' D' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B R2 U' F B' R D' B Uw2 L' D Rw2 U B2 Rw2 D U2 F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' R' Fw2 D Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw B' R'
*5. *Dw2 Bw Lw D Rw' B Uw' F' Bw2 U2 B2 L2 R2 Rw Uw2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 U' L2 D' U2 R B2 Dw Lw U' F2 Uw Dw B Uw2 L2 F' B Lw2 R' F Fw2 U2 D' Lw' Rw F' D Uw L Rw R2 U2 R' D2 U Uw' R' F' Dw Uw' Rw2 F'
*OH. *B D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' R U2 B2 D R' F D R' U2
*Clock. *UR5- DR3- DL4+ UL2+ U6+ R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R4+ D2+ L1- ALL5+
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' U' B' U' B' R L U' B U L u' r b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (2,-3) / (4,0) /
*Skewb. *L R U' B' R' U B U B' L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' b' r b' f' r' R' r' F' L B' F L' B' L' R'
*2. *B L' b' B r' b' l' f' B' L' R B F' L' B L'
*3. *R l L' r' b' l' F' R B' L B' L' B L
*4. *l' r b' B' L' l b B' F' L B F R' B F
*5. *B' b' r' f l L' f' l' L R' F L' R' B' F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw U B Rw Uw' R B Rw U L Lw Rw Uw' Bw Rw Lw Bw' Rw Lw' u r b'
*2. *B Lw' Uw B' Uw Bw U R' B Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw' u l' r' b
*3. *L' Rw' Bw' U L' R B' Rw' B' Lw B' Lw Bw Rw' Bw Lw Rw Uw' Lw' u r
*4. *Bw' U' L' Rw Bw U' Lw' Bw U' R' B' Uw Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw Lw u b
*5. *Uw L' Bw' R' Bw' Uw R' Lw Uw U R B' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw Rw' Uw' Lw' u l r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 R3 D L D2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D R D L3 U R U R U R D3 L2 U R U2 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D L2 U R U R D2 L2 U R2 D R U L2 U R2 D L D2 L2 U R U R D2 R U L2 D R U L2 U R D2 L U R U R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D R U L U R D2 L U3 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D L2 U L D2 R U2 R D2 L D L U R D R U2 L D R2 D L2 U R U L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U2 L U L D3 R2 U2 L U L D L D2 R U R2 U2 L3 D2 R2 U L U L D R3 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 D L U2 L U R2 D L U L D3 R U3 R D3 L U2 L D L U R U L D R D L U R D2 L U R U2 R2 D3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' F L D2 F' D' L' R2 F L2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F L2 R2 D U L2 D U2 B2 L' D2 L' R2 F2 D' L2 B' L F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' U R D2 B' R2 L B' U' F B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 F D R2 U R L D2 R L2 D F2 R' F2 U2 R2 L B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F2 D' L' U2 R' F R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D B L' D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R D2 R2 D' R2 B U' D' L' D2 F U2 F2 B' L2 B' U2 R' U
*2. *U2 R' B2 U L' B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B R2 U' L B' F' R2
*3. *F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' U' B' D2 L' D B R2 D2
*4. *B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 L F L R' F U L' B2 U' R2 F2
*5. *U' B D F' R L F L U' F2 R U2 B2 U' B2 U L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UL UF UB LB UB UR UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR RF UF RB UR UB UL RB LF UL UF UR UB UL UF UR RB UR RB DL DB LB DF LF UL UF RF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF+ UF UR- UB LF+2 LB+2 DF+2 RF+ UR+ DF+2
*2. * UF UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UL UF UR LB UL UB RF UR LF UL LF UL UF UR RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UF DL LB DR RB DR RB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 DR+ RF UF- DB+2 LB+2 LF DR- UR+ UF UR LF+2
*3. * UF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UB UL RF UF UR UF UB UR UL UF RF UR UB RF RB UR LF UL UF UR LB UL UB RB UB LB RB LF DB RB DL DF DL DR DB DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR- DL+2 LF+ DB-
*4. * UF UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UR UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UB UL LB UB LB UB UR RF UR RF LF UL UF UR LB RB UB UR LB UB RB LF UF UL DB DL DB LB DL LB DR RF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UL+2 UF UL+ DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 RF UR-2 DF-
*5. * UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR LB UL RF UF UR UF UB UL RF UF UL LB UB RF RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UL RB UR UF RB UR LF UF UL LB DF LF DF DL DB LB DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR RF+ UR RF DB+ DL DB+2 UB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' U L F L' F' U' R D BR R BR' R' D' F R' F' R' L' F L' U' F' R U R F L F' L F' D' BL D BR D U' F R'
*2. *L' F R F' L' U' F R' F' L' U' F R F' L U' R F' U L' U R L U L' R' F' L U' B' U' L BL B D BL'
*3. *R F' R D BR' D' BR R D' F D R F BR' F' D' F D BR L R' L' R F U' L R' L R' F' U' L' B BR U BR' R BR'
*4. *U L U L' F R F' L' U' F R F' U' L' U L U F U L F U F R U R' F BL' B' L' BR F BR' U'
*5. *L' U' L' R' F' L' F L R L BL L BL B BL B U B F U F' R' F' U R U R L' F' L' B R F D' BR D BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2021)

Results for week 42: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Luke Garrett, and Benyó!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.28 Legomanz
2.  1.56 Charles Jerome
3.  1.65 CubeCube


Spoiler



4.  1.83 OriginalUsername
5.  2.02 BradyCubes08
6.  2.11 Imran Rahman
6.  2.11 leomannen
8.  2.22 darrensaito
9.  2.26 ElyasCubing
10.  2.40 Luke Garrett
11.  2.44 V Achyuthan
12.  2.49 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  2.56 JackPfeifer
13.  2.56 dycocubix
15.  2.69 Kedin drysdale
15.  2.69 parkertrager
17.  2.80 sean_cut4
18.  2.84 Zamirul Faris
19.  2.86 Antto Pitkänen
20.  2.89 Sphericality
21.  2.90 tJardigradHe
21.  2.90 Akshat Sehgal
23.  2.93 matteparo
24.  2.98 Cale S
25.  3.02 Shaun Mack
26.  3.14 cuberkid10
27.  3.15 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  3.17 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
29.  3.20 mihnea3000
30.  3.26 JChambers13
30.  3.26 Sub1Hour
32.  3.30 MLGCubez
33.  3.39 Camerone Chin
34.  3.40 Liam Wadek
35.  3.42 Benyó
36.  3.45 PugCuber
37.  3.49 Heewon Seo
37.  3.49 John_NOTgood
39.  3.51 BradenTheMagician
40.  3.60 Ontricus
41.  3.62 Dream Cubing
42.  3.67 NoahCubing
43.  3.71 BMcCl1
44.  3.74 Christopher Fandrich
45.  3.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  3.82 Fred Lang
47.  3.90 TheEpicCuber
48.  3.98 sigalig
49.  4.05 Nuuk cuber
50.  4.06 DGCubes
51.  4.14 MCuber
52.  4.15 agradess2
52.  4.15 Brady
54.  4.16 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  4.20 Shadowjockey
56.  4.21 wearephamily1719
57.  4.24 Dario Narbone
58.  4.28 João Vinicius
59.  4.29 a3533
60.  4.32 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  4.35 Fisko
62.  4.39 jaysammey777
63.  4.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  4.48 ichcubegerne
64.  4.48 d2polld
66.  4.53 tranl1050
67.  4.54 CB21
68.  4.56 Elf
69.  4.62 Thecubingcuber347
70.  4.63 Ich_73
71.  4.64 DesertWolf
72.  4.67 CubetyCubes
73.  4.78 CubableYT
74.  4.90 Arachane
74.  4.90 Pugalan Aravintan
76.  4.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
77.  4.94 midnightcuberx
78.  4.95 abunickabhi
79.  4.96 bobak
80.  5.06 PCCuber
81.  5.07 Utkarsh Ashar
82.  5.08 Gan11Cuber
83.  5.14 xLodestar
84.  5.36 BlueAcidball
85.  5.39 sqAree
86.  5.81 GanCubing
87.  5.90 breadears
88.  5.96 White KB
89.  5.99 Li Xiang
90.  6.03 theos
91.  6.05 y perm 13
92.  6.22 Lewis
93.  6.42 Meisme
93.  6.42 Cubey_Tube
95.  6.63 nevinscph
96.  6.77 CubiBubi
97.  6.78 Amish
98.  6.98 Mike Hughey
99.  7.01 cubesolver7
100.  7.10 SUCubing
101.  7.35 freshcuber.de
102.  7.67 aamiel
103.  7.70 Rubika-37-021204
104.  7.76 One Wheel
105.  8.09 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
106.  8.28 sporteisvogel
107.  8.38 Jrg
108.  8.48 Clerbert
109.  8.57 DynaXT
110.  8.94 Ben Hunter
111.  9.13 cubingmom2
112.  9.48 cuberbutnotacuber
113.  9.75 YouriGast
114.  10.89 Jacck
115.  12.32 Ultimatecuber0814
116.  12.58 KellanB
117.  13.69 HW5238
118.  14.45 CMLS_G_LM
119.  15.08 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
120.  16.10 julesland10
121.  18.97 flyingk
122.  20.24 MatsBergsten
123.  DNF Starlilywolf


*3x3x3*(169)
1.  5.67 Luke Garrett
2.  7.03 Zeke Mackay
3.  7.15 CubeCube


Spoiler



4.  7.22 MLGCubez
5.  7.46 thembldlord
6.  7.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  7.64 Shaun Mack
8.  7.66 tJardigradHe
9.  7.85 NoahCubing
10.  7.90 Heewon Seo
11.  7.95 dycocubix
12.  7.99 OriginalUsername
13.  8.00 Charles Jerome
14.  8.18 JackPfeifer
15.  8.26 BradenTheMagician
16.  8.34 darrensaito
17.  8.64 Skewb_Cube
18.  8.66 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  8.72 Cale S
20.  8.78 BradyCubes08
20.  8.78 Shadowjockey
22.  8.85 BraydenAdamsSolves
22.  8.85 Petro Leum
24.  8.88 NathanaelCubes
25.  9.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  9.08 Zamirul Faris
27.  9.10 sean_cut4
28.  9.17 Camerone Chin
29.  9.24 cuberkid10
29.  9.24 mrsniffles01
31.  9.25 Benyó
32.  9.27 V Achyuthan
33.  9.32 vishwasankarcubing
34.  9.36 Elf
35.  9.46 Kylegadj
36.  9.62 jaysammey777
37.  9.64 yijunleow
38.  9.65 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  9.67 abhijat
40.  9.71 PugCuber
41.  9.84 Dream Cubing
42.  9.94 mihnea3000
43.  10.03 agradess2
44.  10.11 sigalig
45.  10.24 Arachane
46.  10.36 ichcubegerne
47.  10.40 DGCubes
48.  10.43 Ontricus
49.  10.46 leomannen
50.  10.62 abunickabhi
51.  10.65 VJW
52.  10.66 d2polld
53.  10.68 FaLoL
54.  10.73 Dario Narbone
55.  10.89 a3533
56.  11.04 20luky3
56.  11.04 lumes2121
58.  11.07 trangium
59.  11.09 ARandomCuber
60.  11.13 wearephamily1719
61.  11.17 BMcCl1
62.  11.25 John_NOTgood
63.  11.42 Antto Pitkänen
64.  11.52 João Vinicius
65.  11.67 Fred Lang
66.  11.72 Imran Rahman
67.  11.80 tranl1050
68.  11.84 MasterIcePanda
69.  11.86 midnightcuberx
69.  11.86 Akshat Sehgal
69.  11.86 Cubey_Tube
72.  11.90 Scrambled
73.  12.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
74.  12.11 Fisko
75.  12.17 Nuuk cuber
76.  12.18 CubableYT
77.  12.19 Brady
78.  12.31 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  12.33 Liam Wadek
80.  12.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
81.  12.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
82.  12.58 PCCuber
83.  12.62 TheEpicCuber
84.  12.66 matteparo
85.  13.00 breadears
86.  13.16 Ich_73
87.  13.27 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  13.37 xyzzy
89.  13.50 Winfaza
90.  13.74 chancet4488
91.  14.07 DesertWolf
92.  14.08 Gan11Cuber
93.  14.33 seungju choi
94.  14.71 CB21
95.  14.80 Rayyan
96.  14.92 RainbowsAndStuff
97.  15.04 Ali161102
98.  15.13 Lupus3141
99.  15.32 sqAree
100.  15.37 Pfannkuchener
101.  15.40 Meisme
102.  15.41 Triangles_are_cubers
103.  15.71 CubeRed
104.  15.80 dylpickle123780
105.  15.82 BlueAcidball
106.  15.99 feli.cubes
107.  16.09 Sphericality
108.  16.30 Petri Krzywacki
109.  16.41 revaldoah
110.  16.43 cubesolver7
111.  16.45 thatkid
112.  16.72 nevinscph
113.  16.83 Li Xiang
114.  16.87 GanCubing
115.  16.96 Kedin drysdale
116.  17.25 Amish
117.  17.27 cuber_knight
118.  17.58 White KB
119.  17.68 Simon31415
120.  17.82 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
121.  17.93 xLodestar
122.  19.40 BestDragon27
123.  19.58 cuberbutnotacuber
124.  19.71 CubetyCubes
125.  19.93 filmip
126.  19.97 Lewis
127.  20.28 y perm 13
128.  20.46 CubiBubi
129.  20.59 Jrg
130.  20.82 sporteisvogel
131.  20.95 Myanmarcuberzwe
132.  21.01 MarkA64
133.  21.76 Pogosaurus
134.  22.69 theos
135.  23.20 zakikaz
136.  23.72 Mike Hughey
137.  24.29 cuberboy123
138.  24.85 beaux_cuber
139.  24.94 MuaazCubes
140.  25.01 SUCubing
141.  25.40 DynaXT
142.  25.45 One Wheel
143.  25.57 Hpermarsenal
144.  25.74 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
145.  26.23 Pugalan Aravintan
146.  27.16 Rubika-37-021204
147.  28.13 bobak
148.  28.22 cubingmom2
149.  29.48 KovyTheCuber
150.  29.88 aamiel
151.  30.31 freshcuber.de
152.  31.11 KellanB
153.  31.23 Clerbert
154.  32.66 Owais
155.  33.19 Owais Khan
155.  33.19 GT8590
157.  35.40 Jacck
158.  40.93 Ben Hunter
159.  41.73 MatsBergsten
160.  42.72 Nash171
161.  43.36 Ultimatecuber0814
162.  46.40 HW5238
163.  47.91 awh
164.  1:04.93 CMLS_G_LM
165.  1:08.53 CubeML
166.  1:11.22 julesland10
167.  1:54.97 Starlilywolf
168.  DNF MCuber
168.  DNF Vincent_the sub 30


*4x4x4*(91)
1.  29.86 cuberkid10
2.  31.98 Heewon Seo
3.  32.02 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  32.05 OriginalUsername
5.  32.23 vishwasankarcubing
6.  32.67 dycocubix
7.  33.26 CubeCube
8.  33.43 Luke Garrett
9.  34.17 tJardigradHe
10.  34.60 darrensaito
11.  35.42 JackPfeifer
12.  35.45 BradyCubes08
13.  35.70 NoahCubing
14.  36.61 Elf
15.  36.69 Dream Cubing
16.  37.09 ichcubegerne
17.  37.35 Shadowjockey
18.  37.98 FaLoL
19.  38.27 abhijat
20.  38.28 BradenTheMagician
21.  39.06 sean_cut4
22.  39.67 DGCubes
23.  40.12 MCuber
24.  40.24 jaysammey777
25.  40.64 leomannen
26.  41.03 20luky3
27.  41.06 sigalig
28.  41.60 Benyó
29.  41.71 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  41.74 João Vinicius
31.  42.71 BraydenAdamsSolves
32.  43.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  43.78 agradess2
34.  43.93 abunickabhi
35.  45.64 sqAree
36.  45.97 Ontricus
37.  46.45 BMcCl1
38.  46.48 Dario Narbone
39.  46.99 Antto Pitkänen
40.  47.21 Zamirul Faris
41.  47.90 wearephamily1719
42.  48.17 Ich_73
43.  48.91 CB21
44.  49.01 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
45.  49.12 midnightcuberx
46.  49.21 TheEpicCuber
47.  50.01 tranl1050
48.  50.60 nevinscph
49.  51.44 Arachane
50.  52.34 xyzzy
51.  52.76 PCCuber
52.  53.58 breadears
53.  53.80 DesertWolf
54.  54.13 VJW
55.  54.47 V Achyuthan
56.  55.06 PugCuber
57.  56.11 thatkid
58.  57.02 Nuuk cuber
59.  57.27 Fisko
60.  57.31 revaldoah
61.  58.01 d2polld
62.  58.11 Winfaza
63.  58.61 Kylegadj
64.  59.77 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  1:02.42 Sphericality
66.  1:04.01 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
67.  1:04.35 Cubey_Tube
68.  1:07.75 a3533
69.  1:10.56 Li Xiang
70.  1:11.59 Akshat Sehgal
71.  1:15.28 BlueAcidball
72.  1:17.20 One Wheel
73.  1:18.23 Lewis
74.  1:22.91 theos
75.  1:24.86 Jrg
76.  1:26.29 cubesolver7
77.  1:30.67 Rubika-37-021204
78.  1:32.51 freshcuber.de
79.  1:35.30 sporteisvogel
80.  1:36.70 CubiBubi
81.  1:42.41 SUCubing
82.  1:48.64 y perm 13
83.  1:49.58 Amish
84.  1:56.22 Jacck
85.  2:06.74 MatsBergsten
86.  2:09.67 cuberbutnotacuber
87.  2:10.47 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
88.  2:46.88 cuber_knight
89.  4:25.61 Ultimatecuber0814
90.  DNF Ali161102
90.  DNF Simon31415


*5x5x5*(63)
1.  57.20 OriginalUsername
2.  58.97 vishwasankarcubing
3.  59.28 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:02.59 Benyó
5.  1:05.15 Shadowjockey
6.  1:05.56 darrensaito
7.  1:05.58 Elf
8.  1:07.22 FaLoL
9.  1:07.62 ichcubegerne
10.  1:07.83 Luke Garrett
11.  1:08.36 AidanNoogie
12.  1:09.78 Dream Cubing
13.  1:10.41 abhijat
14.  1:14.25 sigalig
15.  1:15.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  1:16.36 agradess2
17.  1:19.76 jaysammey777
18.  1:20.21 Camerone Chin
19.  1:22.49 nevinscph
20.  1:23.23 NoahCubing
21.  1:23.96 sean_cut4
22.  1:24.74 abunickabhi
23.  1:26.55 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  1:26.90 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:26.93 VJW
26.  1:27.16 Zamirul Faris
27.  1:27.84 tranl1050
28.  1:28.90 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  1:29.28 Ontricus
30.  1:31.99 CB21
31.  1:34.25 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:35.35 BMcCl1
33.  1:39.42 Antto Pitkänen
34.  1:41.35 John_NOTgood
35.  1:41.83 dylpickle123780
36.  1:44.23 thatkid
37.  1:45.53 breadears
38.  1:45.77 Ich_73
39.  1:49.17 sqAree
40.  1:49.37 Dario Narbone
41.  1:49.45 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  1:49.67 Sphericality
43.  1:56.27 CubableYT
44.  2:02.87 Ali161102
45.  2:10.04 Lewis
46.  2:10.94 d2polld
47.  2:16.25 midnightcuberx
48.  2:16.82 theos
49.  2:17.92 One Wheel
50.  2:29.05 Jrg
51.  2:29.07 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  2:36.26 Rubika-37-021204
53.  2:44.93 Jacck
54.  2:45.86 sporteisvogel
55.  2:48.88 cubesolver7
56.  2:52.80 Cubey_Tube
57.  3:11.65 SUCubing
58.  3:26.67 freshcuber.de
59.  3:28.13 Amish
60.  3:52.46 CubiBubi
61.  4:10.01 MatsBergsten
62.  4:41.66 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
63.  10:48.88 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:45.26 Benyó
2.  1:47.49 Dream Cubing
3.  1:51.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:52.82 OriginalUsername
5.  1:58.49 tJardigradHe
6.  2:03.96 FaLoL
7.  2:14.23 sigalig
8.  2:15.58 Elf
9.  2:17.30 agradess2
10.  2:25.23 nevinscph
11.  2:26.78 Liam Wadek
12.  2:27.58 Keroma12
13.  2:33.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:39.46 CB21
15.  2:46.96 sean_cut4
16.  2:51.89 Zamirul Faris
17.  3:01.71 Nuuk cuber
18.  3:22.93 Antto Pitkänen
19.  3:31.87 LittleLumos
20.  3:32.93 Sphericality
21.  3:45.60 Ali161102
22.  3:46.03 One Wheel
23.  4:16.43 Jrg
24.  4:21.45 theos
25.  4:24.35 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  4:37.22 Lewis
27.  5:52.13 Cubey_Tube
28.  6:15.52 freshcuber.de
29.  7:17.04 MatsBergsten
30.  DNF João Vinicius
30.  DNF VJW
30.  DNF abunickabhi
30.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:24.64 Dream Cubing
2.  2:37.60 Benyó
3.  2:47.11 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  2:53.03 FaLoL
5.  2:56.78 ichcubegerne
6.  3:28.42 sigalig
7.  3:31.44 nevinscph
8.  3:46.50 Liam Wadek
9.  3:48.25 CB21
10.  3:54.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  4:09.13 Elf
12.  4:26.73 VJW
13.  4:35.84 BraydenAdamsSolves
14.  5:19.70 LittleLumos
15.  5:23.71 Sphericality
16.  6:13.42 One Wheel
17.  6:13.84 Jrg
18.  7:07.50 theos
19.  10:26.12 freshcuber.de
20.  DNF Pfannkuchener
20.  DNF Ich_73
20.  DNF cubesolver7


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  2.65 jaysammey777
2.  3.43 dycocubix
3.  3.74 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5.31 leomannen
5.  5.48 Luke Garrett
6.  6.23 sean_cut4
7.  6.72 sqAree
8.  7.85 BradenTheMagician
9.  8.97 Ontricus
10.  9.52 agradess2
11.  9.53 Benyó
12.  10.07 ichcubegerne
13.  10.11 sigalig
14.  12.31 Akshat Sehgal
15.  14.94 midnightcuberx
16.  15.16 Arachane
17.  15.41 Li Xiang
18.  16.65 abunickabhi
19.  17.43 Sphericality
20.  18.22 nevinscph
21.  21.92 Fisko
22.  22.98 Antto Pitkänen
23.  23.93 LittleLumos
24.  25.86 Mike Hughey
25.  27.44 Jacck
26.  29.67 MatsBergsten
27.  30.27 theos
28.  38.47 darrensaito
29.  1:01.10 CB21
30.  1:01.97 CMLS_G_LM
31.  1:16.60 sporteisvogel
32.  2:52.45 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  18.11 sigalig
2.  23.55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  28.57 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  29.28 thembldlord
5.  29.77 Keroma12
6.  33.11 sqAree
7.  40.44 abunickabhi
8.  51.79 BradyCubes08
9.  52.89 fun at the joy
10.  1:01.41 jaysammey777
11.  1:16.17 MatsBergsten
12.  1:16.19 nevinscph
13.  1:27.38 LittleLumos
14.  1:34.16 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  1:35.19 Arachane
16.  1:40.51 thatkid
17.  1:40.62 DesertWolf
18.  1:48.41 d2polld
19.  1:52.51 theos
20.  2:03.66 filmip
21.  2:06.25 Sphericality
22.  2:53.93 agradess2
23.  3:01.05 Jacck
24.  3:24.64 CMLS_G_LM
25.  3:27.38 CB21
26.  3:31.72 midnightcuberx
27.  4:07.02 thomas.sch
28.  4:07.25 Dream Cubing
29.  7:57.08 freshcuber.de
30.  8:27.56 sporteisvogel
31.  DNF padddi
31.  DNF Camerone Chin
31.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:16.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  4:11.70 abunickabhi
3.  4:54.30 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  7:19.98 LittleLumos
5.  8:17.05 MatsBergsten
6.  8:30.58 theos
7.  8:32.03 Jacck
8.  15:55.64 DesertWolf
9.  16:52.25 Arachane
10.  DNF sqAree
10.  DNF Sphericality


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:26.43 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  10:09.99 nevinscph
3.  19:11.35 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  20:32.74 Jacck
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  22:59.96 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  24/36 60:00 Keroma12
2.  3/3 11:13 Jacck
3.  2/2 9:36 Sphericality


Spoiler



4.  2/2 10:58 Li Xiang
5.  3/5 32:46 MatsBergsten
6.  3/7 32:40 DesertWolf
6.  1/3 6:26 nevinscph


*3x3x3 one-handed*(99)
1.  10.74 Luke Garrett
2.  10.80 Elo13
3.  11.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  11.17 Petro Leum
5.  12.47 OriginalUsername
6.  12.75 CubeCube
7.  12.87 Charles Jerome
8.  13.31 Dream Cubing
9.  13.41 thembldlord
10.  14.05 darrensaito
11.  14.43 dycocubix
12.  14.47 Zeke Mackay
13.  15.40 Kylegadj
14.  15.64 a3533
15.  16.79 BradenTheMagician
16.  16.92 mihnea3000
17.  16.95 ichcubegerne
18.  17.15 leomannen
19.  17.32 sean_cut4
20.  17.48 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  17.66 Camerone Chin
22.  17.74 cuberkid10
23.  17.96 MCuber
24.  18.43 Shadowjockey
25.  18.48 jaysammey777
26.  18.81 NoahCubing
26.  18.81 midnightcuberx
28.  18.88 PugCuber
29.  18.97 Elf
30.  19.13 ARandomCuber
31.  19.23 Arachane
32.  19.49 abunickabhi
33.  19.54 xyzzy
34.  19.71 Antto Pitkänen
35.  19.74 Benyó
36.  20.15 Logan2017DAYR01
37.  20.36 Ontricus
38.  20.49 V Achyuthan
39.  20.92 Dario Narbone
40.  20.98 Zamirul Faris
41.  21.24 Meisme
42.  21.33 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  21.51 DGCubes
44.  21.90 PCCuber
44.  21.90 wearephamily1719
46.  22.51 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  22.56 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  22.60 sigalig
49.  22.84 agradess2
50.  23.14 Fisko
51.  23.90 revaldoah
52.  24.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  24.58 d2polld
54.  25.05 Brady
54.  25.05 Gan11Cuber
56.  25.86 TheEpicCuber
57.  26.12 John_NOTgood
58.  26.31 VJW
59.  27.27 Kedin drysdale
60.  27.51 Sphericality
61.  28.22 sqAree
62.  28.45 seungju choi
63.  28.62 BMcCl1
64.  28.78 nevinscph
65.  29.27 Akshat Sehgal
66.  29.41 DesertWolf
67.  29.68 breadears
68.  29.93 CubableYT
69.  30.58 chancet4488
70.  30.88 Nuuk cuber
71.  31.44 Ich_73
72.  33.35 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
73.  34.12 cuberboy123
74.  34.40 Winfaza
75.  35.17 BlueAcidball
76.  35.59 Cubey_Tube
77.  36.46 CB21
78.  38.41 cubesolver7
79.  39.43 freshcuber.de
80.  39.52 GanCubing
81.  40.01 White KB
82.  40.73 filmip
83.  42.05 Amish
84.  43.21 Simon31415
85.  43.55 Li Xiang
86.  45.31 Mike Hughey
87.  48.09 Pugalan Aravintan
88.  51.95 sporteisvogel
89.  52.92 cuber_knight
90.  58.20 SUCubing
91.  1:00.79 One Wheel
92.  1:02.23 theos
93.  1:02.35 Rubika-37-021204
94.  1:02.66 Jacck
95.  1:02.90 y perm 13
96.  1:14.49 CubiBubi
97.  1:21.28 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
98.  1:23.61 CubetyCubes
99.  1:56.06 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  1:23.38 One Wheel
2.  1:46.39 Li Xiang
3.  7:27.40 SUCubing


Spoiler



4.  DNF CMLS_G_LM
4.  DNF Sphericality
4.  DNF CubiBubi


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(22)
1.  24.71 Kedin drysdale
2.  32.30 jaysammey777
3.  41.94 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  43.60 CB21
5.  48.27 BradenTheMagician
6.  56.00 darrensaito
7.  59.71 Ontricus
8.  1:08.06 John_NOTgood
9.  1:15.63 Zamirul Faris
10.  1:27.68 Arachane
11.  1:27.78 Ich_73
12.  1:29.32 Jacck
13.  1:33.03 theos
14.  2:13.30 V Achyuthan
15.  2:18.89 Sphericality
16.  4:14.99 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
17.  4:59.50 CMLS_G_LM
18.  6:08.78 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
19.  DNF VJW
19.  DNF Elf
19.  DNF MatsBergsten
19.  DNF BMcCl1


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  23.33 (22, 24, 24) Cale S
2.  28.67 (28, 31, 27) Benyó
3.  33.00 (29, 31, 39) Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (34, 34, 33) theos
5.  40.67 (39, 45, 38) V Achyuthan
6.  49.00 (48, 45, 54) VJW
7.  51.67 (48, 46, 61) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) OriEy
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sphericality


*2-3-4 Relay*(60)
1.  42.70 darrensaito
2.  45.43 tJardigradHe
3.  46.73 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  47.46 Luke Garrett
5.  47.56 BradenTheMagician
6.  48.11 Shadowjockey
7.  49.83 Elf
8.  49.91 NoahCubing
9.  50.42 sigalig
10.  51.39 TipsterTrickster 
11.  52.19 ichcubegerne
12.  55.40 sean_cut4
13.  55.47 abunickabhi
14.  56.00 Heewon Seo
15.  57.22 Ontricus
16.  57.31 Dream Cubing
17.  57.70 agradess2
18.  58.99 DGCubes
19.  59.19 Benyó
20.  1:03.84 BMcCl1
21.  1:04.83 Akshat Sehgal
22.  1:04.96 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:06.02 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:07.59 wearephamily1719
25.  1:07.61 Dario Narbone
26.  1:07.94 V Achyuthan
27.  1:08.39 nevinscph
28.  1:09.74 TheEpicCuber
29.  1:10.39 John_NOTgood
30.  1:11.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  1:12.31 d2polld
32.  1:13.47 PugCuber
33.  1:14.11 VJW
34.  1:14.47 sqAree
35.  1:14.75 Ich_73
36.  1:16.09 PCCuber
37.  1:16.45 Fisko
38.  1:17.37 Arachane
39.  1:20.85 midnightcuberx
40.  1:21.58 Cubey_Tube
41.  1:22.47 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  1:23.61 Li Xiang
43.  1:24.83 Sphericality
44.  1:30.42 CB21
45.  1:32.81 Meisme
46.  1:38.07 a3533
47.  1:41.87 Lewis
48.  1:44.80 BlueAcidball
49.  1:49.46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
50.  1:52.34 cubesolver7
51.  1:57.66 Jrg
52.  1:58.98 theos
53.  2:04.53 One Wheel
54.  2:09.31 SUCubing
55.  2:23.76 y perm 13
56.  2:25.72 CubiBubi
57.  2:33.90 cuberbutnotacuber
58.  2:50.13 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
59.  2:58.21 MatsBergsten
60.  5:26.69 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:44.74 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.74 Luke Garrett
3.  1:51.65 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  1:56.07 Benyó
5.  1:58.40 Shadowjockey
6.  2:02.51 Elf
7.  2:06.00 sigalig
8.  2:10.61 ichcubegerne
9.  2:13.95 sean_cut4
10.  2:14.74 NoahCubing
11.  2:23.68 VJW
12.  2:33.74 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:39.93 CB21
14.  2:40.01 Antto Pitkänen
15.  2:41.55 nevinscph
16.  2:44.84 BMcCl1
17.  2:48.57 John_NOTgood
18.  2:49.86 Ich_73
19.  2:50.66 Nuuk cuber
20.  3:02.71 abunickabhi
21.  3:11.50 Dario Narbone
22.  3:14.12 midnightcuberx
23.  3:15.30 Fisko
24.  3:24.79 sqAree
25.  3:33.86 d2polld
26.  3:48.62 Lewis
27.  4:03.17 Jrg
28.  4:11.97 Sphericality
29.  4:21.88 One Wheel
30.  4:27.02 Cubey_Tube
31.  4:27.42 cubesolver7
32.  4:52.99 theos
33.  5:24.78 SUCubing
34.  6:24.21 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
35.  6:44.86 MatsBergsten
36.  18:06.45 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:54.82 Benyó
2.  4:04.78 ichcubegerne
3.  4:12.65 Elf


Spoiler



4.  4:39.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  4:40.66 sigalig
6.  4:48.32 nevinscph
7.  5:05.60 sean_cut4
8.  5:39.22 CB21
9.  6:12.24 Nuuk cuber
10.  6:13.98 abunickabhi
11.  6:21.11 Antto Pitkänen
12.  7:27.72 Sphericality
13.  8:00.15 One Wheel
14.  8:23.97 Jrg
15.  8:25.83 Lewis
16.  8:27.97 theos
17.  9:53.93 Cubey_Tube


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:25.21 Dream Cubing
2.  6:37.74 ichcubegerne
3.  6:58.32 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  7:53.62 sigalig
5.  8:10.22 Elf
6.  8:53.77 agradess2
7.  8:59.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  9:03.22 CB21
9.  9:24.71 nevinscph
10.  10:08.05 sean_cut4
11.  12:52.63 Sphericality
12.  15:00.68 Lewis
13.  16:15.68 Jrg
14.  16:23.88 theos
15.  23:52.64 Cubey_Tube


*Clock*(48)
1.  3.70 JChambers13
2.  4.52 Liam Wadek
3.  5.09 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  5.12 jaysammey777
5.  5.51 MartinN13
6.  5.82 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.82 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.44 Camerone Chin
9.  6.58 Mattia Pasquini
10.  6.82 DesertWolf
10.  6.82 MLGCubez
12.  7.95 Zeke Mackay
13.  8.20 Christopher Fandrich
13.  8.20 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.31 Luke Garrett
16.  8.40 Dario Narbone
17.  8.44 Cale S
18.  9.04 darrensaito
19.  9.23 dycocubix
20.  9.49 Shadowjockey
21.  9.89 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  9.90 ichcubegerne
23.  9.97 sqAree
24.  10.11 Li Xiang
25.  10.19 Sphericality
26.  10.23 Nuuk cuber
27.  10.28 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  11.02 revaldoah
29.  11.05 PugCuber
30.  11.09 DGCubes
31.  11.10 sigalig
32.  11.49 wearephamily1719
33.  11.77 Fisko
34.  11.84 sean_cut4
35.  11.93 cubingmom2
36.  12.01 feli.cubes
37.  12.64 Antto Pitkänen
38.  13.68 Benyó
39.  14.55 Ich_73
40.  15.08 CB21
41.  15.12 freshcuber.de
42.  16.26 midnightcuberx
43.  19.26 nevinscph
44.  19.51 Elf
45.  19.68 Jacck
46.  21.58 BMcCl1
47.  22.67 abunickabhi
48.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  34.71 Heewon Seo
2.  48.57 MLGCubez
3.  49.25 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  51.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  51.11 NoahCubing
6.  53.91 Elf
7.  57.92 Luke Garrett
8.  1:04.20 jaysammey777
9.  1:05.12 Benyó
10.  1:07.20 Shadowjockey
11.  1:09.87 ichcubegerne
12.  1:12.71 sean_cut4
13.  1:15.06 FaLoL
14.  1:21.19 sigalig
15.  1:21.28 CB21
16.  1:26.11 Antto Pitkänen
17.  1:28.09 Fisko
18.  1:34.47 nevinscph
19.  1:34.80 midnightcuberx
20.  1:38.64 abunickabhi
21.  1:44.14 Akshat Sehgal
22.  1:48.54 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:50.31 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  1:57.44 Ich_73
25.  2:02.13 Lewis
26.  2:08.34 Sphericality
27.  2:17.67 d2polld
28.  2:23.28 Utkarsh Ashar
29.  2:26.89 Ali161102
30.  2:31.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
31.  2:41.74 One Wheel
32.  3:23.59 freshcuber.de
33.  3:24.33 sporteisvogel
34.  4:16.73 cuber_knight
35.  DNF MCuber
35.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*Pyraminx*(80)
1.  2.25 MLGCubez
2.  2.31 Kedin drysdale
3.  2.59 Heath Flick


Spoiler



4.  2.74 dycocubix
5.  2.82 Awder
6.  2.99 Ontricus
7.  3.15 Camerone Chin
8.  3.24 DGCubes
9.  3.32 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  3.56 Charles Jerome
11.  3.60 OriginalUsername
12.  3.70 CubeCube
13.  3.96 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  4.01 darrensaito
15.  4.23 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.30 Liam Wadek
17.  4.34 mihnea3000
18.  4.41 Luke Garrett
19.  4.53 BradyCubes08
20.  4.85 JChambers13
21.  5.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
22.  5.12 NoahCubing
23.  5.22 MCuber
24.  5.35 João Vinicius
25.  5.62 Brady
25.  5.62 Fisko
27.  5.63 Cale S
28.  5.70 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.78 ichcubegerne
30.  5.84 CB21
31.  5.87 midnightcuberx
32.  5.94 cuberkid10
33.  6.07 Shadowjockey
34.  6.14 wearephamily1719
35.  6.15 agradess2
36.  6.38 Ich_73
37.  6.41 sean_cut4
38.  6.48 Benyó
39.  6.56 Pugalan Aravintan
40.  6.64 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  6.76 Sphericality
42.  6.91 matteparo
43.  7.04 PugCuber
44.  7.12 Li Xiang
45.  7.25 Nuuk cuber
46.  7.26 Akshat Sehgal
47.  7.33 Zamirul Faris
48.  7.36 Lewis
49.  7.67 cubesolver7
50.  7.70 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  7.94 sigalig
52.  8.43 abunickabhi
53.  8.71 Thecubingcuber347
54.  8.80 Mike Hughey
55.  8.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  9.07 bobak
57.  9.80 CubiBubi
58.  9.86 Arachane
59.  9.94 sqAree
60.  10.03 Elf
61.  10.32 d2polld
62.  10.48 y perm 13
63.  10.57 SUCubing
64.  11.15 Cubey_Tube
65.  11.22 cubingmom2
66.  11.65 Dario Narbone
67.  13.66 theos
68.  14.37 sporteisvogel
69.  14.43 nevinscph
70.  14.58 Jacck
71.  15.34 xLodestar
72.  15.45 cuberbutnotacuber
73.  15.61 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
74.  16.61 DynaXT
75.  17.00 Rubika-37-021204
76.  17.53 KellanB
77.  20.73 Ultimatecuber0814
78.  21.16 Amish
79.  21.20 Ben Hunter
80.  53.67 cirno


*Square-1*(63)
1.  7.44 mrsniffles01
2.  8.00 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.18 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.53 BradyCubes08
5.  9.86 Cale S
6.  10.06 CubeCube
7.  10.41 Camerone Chin
8.  10.52 MLGCubez
9.  10.57 dycocubix
10.  10.62 JackPfeifer
11.  10.74 Charles Jerome
12.  11.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  11.41 thembldlord
14.  11.42 Shadowjockey
15.  11.70 NoahCubing
16.  11.78 Sub1Hour
17.  12.09 darrensaito
18.  12.36 Kylegadj
19.  12.47 Luke Garrett
20.  13.13 BradenTheMagician
21.  13.23 OriginalUsername
22.  13.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  13.90 BraydenAdamsSolves
24.  14.25 cuberkid10
25.  14.46 DesertWolf
26.  15.02 Brady
27.  15.48 PugCuber
28.  15.50 JChambers13
29.  16.03 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  16.09 PCCuber
31.  16.14 Antto Pitkänen
32.  16.32 sigalig
33.  16.56 MCuber
34.  16.80 ichcubegerne
35.  16.98 Benyó
36.  18.19 leomannen
37.  19.00 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  20.86 Dream Cubing
38.  20.86 wearephamily1719
40.  21.24 sean_cut4
41.  21.75 midnightcuberx
42.  22.70 Fisko
43.  23.08 CB21
44.  23.26 mihnea3000
45.  24.84 jaysammey777
46.  25.67 Meisme
47.  26.76 Sphericality
48.  27.99 agradess2
49.  29.93 Ich_73
50.  30.19 VJW
51.  32.38 Nuuk cuber
52.  34.03 CubableYT
53.  36.20 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  36.76 Lewis
55.  39.22 nevinscph
56.  45.95 Li Xiang
57.  47.50 Mike Hughey
58.  50.16 Dario Narbone
59.  50.95 Elf
60.  53.51 sporteisvogel
61.  57.62 Cubey_Tube
62.  1:11.73 Jacck
63.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(72)
1.  2.28 Legomanz
2.  2.51 Charles Jerome
3.  2.60 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.77 MLGCubez
5.  2.85 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.06 CubeCube
7.  3.10 Cale S
8.  3.52 OriginalUsername
9.  3.57 Kedin drysdale
10.  3.74 darrensaito
11.  3.97 parkertrager
12.  4.00 Luke Garrett
13.  4.03 Kylegadj
14.  4.04 dycocubix
15.  4.22 João Vinicius
16.  4.28 d2polld
17.  4.40 Antto Pitkänen
18.  4.52 NoahCubing
19.  4.64 Pugalan Aravintan
20.  4.67 Sphericality
21.  4.72 sean_cut4
22.  4.96 leomannen
23.  4.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  5.08 ichcubegerne
25.  5.14 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  5.19 DesertWolf
27.  5.27 midnightcuberx
28.  5.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  5.68 BradenTheMagician
30.  6.05 Shadowjockey
31.  6.06 Elf
32.  6.08 Dream Cubing
32.  6.08 mihnea3000
34.  6.14 BraydenAdamsSolves
35.  6.30 cuberkid10
36.  6.33 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  6.40 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  6.45 PugCuber
39.  7.20 wearephamily1719
40.  7.22 Liam Wadek
41.  7.34 Benyó
42.  7.35 Cubey_Tube
43.  7.38 Camerone Chin
44.  7.57 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  7.70 Li Xiang
46.  7.71 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  8.14 CB21
48.  8.31 Fisko
49.  8.37 Arachane
50.  8.38 Sub1Hour
50.  8.38 Nuuk cuber
52.  8.46 theos
53.  9.26 Thecubingcuber347
54.  9.37 Ontricus
55.  9.60 Ich_73
56.  9.70 abunickabhi
57.  9.98 agradess2
58.  10.59 bobak
59.  11.23 SUCubing
60.  11.64 sigalig
61.  12.41 CubiBubi
62.  12.74 Dario Narbone
63.  13.34 nevinscph
64.  13.92 Lewis
65.  14.34 julesland10
66.  14.41 freshcuber.de
67.  14.54 KellanB
68.  18.42 cubingmom2
69.  20.09 sporteisvogel
70.  20.98 Jacck
71.  33.47 cuberbutnotacuber
72.  40.34 y perm 13


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  24.69 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.48 Elf
3.  26.61 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.40 Kedin drysdale
5.  32.19 NoahCubing
6.  36.25 Nuuk cuber
7.  37.76 agradess2
8.  41.62 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  41.87 CB21
10.  50.60 Lewis
11.  1:08.09 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  3:17.37 CubiBubi


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  4:19.84 Benyó
2.  4:21.35 ichcubegerne
3.  4:38.09 Elf


Spoiler



4.  5:19.44 Antto Pitkänen
5.  5:32.06 Dario Narbone
6.  6:11.55 CB21
7.  6:25.73 Fisko
8.  6:54.41 midnightcuberx
9.  7:03.97 Sphericality
10.  7:15.50 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  8:36.91 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  8:38.45 Lewis


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  6.62 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.75 BMcCl1
3.  10.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  19.32 Fisko
5.  21.60 theos
6.  31.38 CB21
7.  34.60 Mike Hughey
8.  35.18 Rubika-37-021204
9.  41.23 Jacck
10.  DNF jaysammey777


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  22.10 DGCubes
2.  33.76 ichcubegerne
3.  40.86 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  46.86 Fisko
5.  54.23 Mike Hughey
6.  1:21.27 One Wheel
7.  1:21.74 Jacck
8.  1:42.03 CB21
9.  1:51.43 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
10.  2:10.94 Elf


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  16.81 Li Xiang
2.  18.33 ichcubegerne
3.  28.49 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  45.42 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  53.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  55.30 Jacck

*Mirror Blocks*(7)
1.  16.13 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.97 ichcubegerne
3.  48.97 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:16.31 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  1:22.11 CB21
6.  1:46.42 Sphericality
7.  2:07.69 Zamirul Faris


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:57.76 DGCubes
2.  4:34.41 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  18.43 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.13 cuberkid10
3.  25.46 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  25.53 edd_dib
5.  26.61 Skullush
6.  36.98 Kit Clement
7.  1:46.58 jaysammey777
8.  1:47.25 kits_
9.  3:38.50 DGCubes



*Contest results*(198)
1.  915 ichcubegerne
1.  915 Luke Garrett
3.  839 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  829 darrensaito
5.  802 sean_cut4
6.  799 OriginalUsername
7.  761 sigalig
8.  760 NoahCubing
9.  749 Elf
9.  749 Shadowjockey
11.  743 BradenTheMagician
12.  724 dycocubix
13.  711 Dream Cubing
14.  704 Antto Pitkänen
15.  682 CubeCube
16.  623 Sphericality
17.  612 jaysammey777
18.  609 agradess2
19.  607 CB21
20.  598 abunickabhi
21.  595 Charles Jerome
22.  592 BradyCubes08
23.  591 Camerone Chin
24.  590 Ontricus
25.  568 cuberkid10
26.  567 nevinscph
27.  560 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  555 MLGCubez
29.  551 midnightcuberx
30.  547 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  523 Nuuk cuber
32.  519 tJardigradHe
32.  519 leomannen
34.  510 PugCuber
35.  504 DGCubes
36.  500 Zamirul Faris
37.  498 Fisko
38.  496 Cale S
39.  484 Dario Narbone
40.  469 wearephamily1719
41.  464 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
42.  457 d2polld
43.  456 Arachane
44.  451 Ich_73
45.  449 Brendyn Dunagan
45.  449 thembldlord
47.  448 mihnea3000
48.  442 JackPfeifer
49.  439 vishwasankarcubing
50.  435 Heewon Seo
51.  428 V Achyuthan
52.  422 sqAree
53.  421 BMcCl1
54.  403 BraydenAdamsSolves
55.  398 Kedin drysdale
56.  396 DesertWolf
57.  395 Akshat Sehgal
58.  388 Liam Wadek
59.  380 VJW
60.  374 Kylegadj
61.  372 João Vinicius
62.  358 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  357 John_NOTgood
64.  347 FaLoL
64.  347 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  344 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  335 MCuber
68.  320 Li Xiang
68.  320 a3533
68.  320 Cubey_Tube
71.  319 Brady
71.  319 theos
73.  318 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
74.  307 PCCuber
75.  305 abhijat
76.  302 TheEpicCuber
76.  302 Zeke Mackay
78.  301 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  274 Lewis
80.  267 Shaun Mack
81.  257 tranl1050
82.  253 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
83.  250 Petro Leum
84.  249 JChambers13
85.  240 breadears
86.  233 matteparo
87.  228 CubableYT
88.  227 Imran Rahman
89.  214 cubesolver7
90.  212 Jacck
91.  210 mrsniffles01
92.  208 Meisme
93.  202 xyzzy
94.  201 One Wheel
95.  199 Legomanz
96.  196 Pugalan Aravintan
97.  194 Kacper Jędrzejuk
98.  188 Fred Lang
98.  188 ARandomCuber
100.  187 20luky3
101.  186 Christopher Fandrich
102.  179 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
102.  179 MatsBergsten
102.  179 BlueAcidball
105.  176 revaldoah
106.  174 parkertrager
106.  174 Gan11Cuber
106.  174 Jrg
109.  172 Sub1Hour
110.  170 sporteisvogel
111.  165 freshcuber.de
112.  163 CubiBubi
113.  161 seungju choi
114.  160 thatkid
114.  160 SUCubing
116.  156 Skewb_Cube
117.  154 NathanaelCubes
117.  154 Mike Hughey
119.  148 Winfaza
120.  138 Ali161102
121.  136 yijunleow
121.  136 y perm 13
123.  135 Amish
124.  123 GanCubing
125.  118 chancet4488
125.  118 Rubika-37-021204
127.  117 bobak
127.  117 ElyasCubing
129.  116 White KB
129.  116 lumes2121
131.  115 trangium
132.  111 LittleLumos
133.  109 Thecubingcuber347
133.  109 CubetyCubes
135.  107 xLodestar
136.  105 MasterIcePanda
137.  103 dylpickle123780
138.  102 Elo13
139.  101 Scrambled
140.  97 Keroma12
141.  95 cuberbutnotacuber
142.  92 filmip
143.  89 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
144.  86 cuber_knight
145.  83 Pfannkuchener
146.  82 feli.cubes
147.  81 cubingmom2
148.  80 Heath Flick
149.  79 Simon31415
150.  78 Awder
150.  78 Rayyan
152.  77 RainbowsAndStuff
153.  75 Lupus3141
154.  70 CubeRed
155.  67 cuberboy123
156.  66 TipsterTrickster 
157.  65 Petri Krzywacki
158.  60 CMLS_G_LM
159.  58 AidanNoogie
159.  58 DynaXT
161.  51 BestDragon27
162.  49 Ultimatecuber0814
163.  48 Josh_
164.  47 aamiel
165.  46 MartinN13
165.  46 KellanB
167.  42 Mattia Pasquini
167.  42 Myanmarcuberzwe
169.  41 MarkA64
170.  40 Pogosaurus
171.  38 zakikaz
171.  38 Clerbert
173.  35 Ben Hunter
173.  35 beaux_cuber
175.  34 MuaazCubes
176.  33 fun at the joy
177.  30 Hpermarsenal
178.  24 KovyTheCuber
179.  23 julesland10
180.  21 thomas.sch
181.  20 HW5238
182.  19 Owais
183.  18 Owais Khan
184.  17 GT8590
185.  13 Nash171
185.  13 YouriGast
187.  12 OriEy
188.  10 awh
188.  10 edd_dib
190.  9 Skullush
190.  9 Starlilywolf
192.  8 Kit Clement
192.  8 CubeML
194.  7 padddi
195.  6 kits_
196.  5 flyingk
197.  4 Vincent_the sub 30
198.  3 cirno


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2021)

Tie for first place!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2021)

198 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 79!

That means our winner this week is *Lewis!* Congratulations!!


----------

